# Golden Mix URGENT AT ROBESON NC shelter



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She is gorgeous...Her time is limited!!! Can someone please help her? 


Bethany RCAS# D1520 Female Golden Retriever mix beautiful and very active. Entry 4-6 Robeson County Animal Shelter St. Pauls NC. For more specific information on an individual pet please call 910-865-2200 or send us a mesg or email that we can respond to. ALL animals are ALWAYS URGENT as this is an open animal control facility with limited space. ALL animals can be euthanized after 72 hours without notice due to space needed or illness or if there is no committment for adoption or rescue. We choose to keep them as long as possible in the hopes that they are rescued or adopted but sadly we run out of housing space.

Add a description
Bethany RCAS# D1520 Female Golden Retriever mix beautiful and very active. Entry 4-6 Robeson County Animal Shelter St. Pauls NC. For more specific information on an individual pet please call 910-865-2200 or send us a mesg or email that we can respond to. ALL animals are ALWAYS URGENT as this is an open animal control facility with limited space. ALL animals can be euthanized after 72 hours without notice due to space needed or illness or if there is no committment for adoption or rescue. We choose to keep them as long as possible in the hopes that they are rescued or adopted but sadly we run out of housing space. 


In this photo: Caroline Byrd (photos) , Ginger Rafti Caramico (photos) , Mary Collings, Vicki Laura Green, Sherry Lebow, Golden Bone Rescue Rehab (photos) , Jamie Allen Craig, Linda Lynch (photos) , Diane Elizabeth-Crossposter, Kim Best, Karen Guzman (photos) , Tracy Cross Poster (photos) , Cathy AnimalCrossposter (photos) 



Added April 11 

Vicki Laura Green likes this.


 


*Toni Diamond* HOUND HAULERS RUNNING FRI AND SATURDAY (April 15&16) THIS WEEK. Make your plans to get all pups that are going north this weekend if possible. Next week is EASTER weekend April 11 at 11:13am · 1 personLoading...


 


*Cathy AnimalCrossposter* SHARED!!! April 11 at 11:27am


 


*Bear Doreen Turpin* GORGEOUS... Let's keep sharing folks April 11 at 12:35pm · 1 personLoading...


 


*Kathy Paskvan* I just sent you a PM Toni. April 11 at 12:49pm


 


*Sandy Nielsen* sharing April 11 at 8:41pm


 


*Pamela Meier* s April 12 at 11:43pm


 


*Vicki Laura Green* sending info to a potential adopter in FL... paws crossed! April 13 at 12:16pm · 2 peopleLoading...


 


*Linda Lynch* shared Saturday at 5:27pm · 1 personLoading...


 


*Caroline Byrd* Sending to NC golden rescue Yesterday at 10:56pm


 


*Sue Thomas* she is beautiful, come on everyone share her so she might find a loving home. 18 hours ago


 


*CrosspostMichele Edgell* sharing again... 14 hours ago


 


*Tatonka's Legacy* shared 6 hours ago



From the album: 
Current Dogs & Pups @ RCAS as of 4-18-11 by Robeson Shelter
ShareTag This PhotoReport This Photo


Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Somebody needs to grab her I have what looks like her twin. And she is an awesome dog. She is a golden mix rescue that somebody dumped on the side of the road. That was their loss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She reminds me of my biter...LOL Could be Boones sister. Something about her face makes me need to try to help. Wish I was closer...Maybe someone on here knows a local rescue that would take a mix??? Someone has laready contacted golden Rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I would try the Golden Rescues in NC & SC again



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

